# DELL Ultrasharp U2311 - IPS vs ASUS PA238Q - IPS. Which is better?



## robotsmani (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi,

I have short listed for these two IPS monitors. Please suggest which is good.

DELL Ultrasharp U2311(LCD, DVI, VGA) - 14k net
ASUS PA238Q(LED, DVI, HDMI, VGA) - 15.2k plus tax

Is it worth buying with HDMI and LED?

Planning to buy this saturday...please suggest.

Thanks,
Mani


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 15, 2011)

Similar monitors. _I_ don't care for LED or HDMI.


----------



## gargdada (Sep 16, 2011)

robotsmani said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have short listed for these two IPS monitors. Please suggest which is good.
> 
> ...



ASUS PA238Q over DELL Ultrasharp U2311 anyday..
(just registered to this forum to reply you)
looking for the same myself and after 3 days of intensive search i can definitely say that PA23Q is farrrrrrrrr superior...

Plz let me knw where are you getting this price with vendors number if possible.. price i m getting is much higher than this.  thx..


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 16, 2011)

DELL Ultrasharp U2311. (if you don't need that hdmi port).


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 16, 2011)

gargdada said:


> ASUS PA238Q over DELL Ultrasharp U2311 anyday..
> (just registered to this forum to reply you)
> looking for the same myself and after 3 days of intensive search i can definitely say that PA23Q is farrrrrrrrr superior...
> 
> Plz let me knw where are you getting this price with vendors number if possible.. price i m getting is much higher than this.  thx..



Could you please elaborate how the Asus one is 'farrrrrrrrr superior'?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 16, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Could you please elaborate how the Asus one is 'farrrrrrrrr superior'?


+1.

They are both e-IPS panels. And this Dell is one of the best in the range.


----------



## robotsmani (Sep 16, 2011)

Here is some comparison

DELL --------- ASUS
LCD-----------LED
8-bit color------10-bit color
No-HDMI--------HDMI
No-PIP/PBP------PIP/PBP - Picture in picture/picture by picture
8ms (gray to gray)--6ms (Gray to Gray)
Contrast Ratio:
1000 to 1 (typical), 
10,000:1 (dynamic)-------- Contrast Ratio (ASCR) : 50000000:1    
14k net------------------15.2k + Tax

Price from aashirwad computers s p road bangalore

I was almost decided to buy DELL, Dinesh(aashirwaad computers) told me about the ASUS. Some 2k diff we can get the LED, HDMI and PIP. Otherwise both are similar. Also i found in the net, there are some defective DELL pieces around. So i am scared little in DELL. Tomorrow i am going to SP road. Let's see which one i will buy


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 18, 2011)

The PA238Q looks better to me..


----------



## robotsmani (Sep 18, 2011)

Got the ASUS. Amazing Colors. Amazing Monitor. Start loving it. Will post some pic. Can i post the pic here?


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 18, 2011)

^^Congrats, post some pics...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats. Just pics won't do. We want a full blown review.


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 19, 2011)

robotsmani said:


> Got the ASUS. Amazing Colors. Amazing Monitor. Start loving it. Will post some pic. Can i post the pic here?



Hey, Congrats. Do post a review.


----------



## gargdada (Sep 19, 2011)

@aniket - i guess robotsmani's table has made my point abt faaarrrrrrrrrrr superior   But the crown jewel is that PA238Q is factory calibrated. It is very tough to manually calibrate a monitor properly.

@robotsmani - try not to play with the brightness, contrast n color settings.. it would be a real pain to re calibrate them properly (if there is not reset to default option)

i m myself looking for the same monitor.. price quoted to me is 15.2k (final price).. but its not available for 10 days atleast. Tried asus sales in delhi and mumbai. its not available with any


----------



## gamekraze (Sep 19, 2011)

Let me know if it has bad bleeding problems.. or is it hardly noticeable. Also is there any ghosting that you noticed?


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 19, 2011)

gamekraze said:


> Let me know if it has bad bleeding problems.. or is it hardly noticeable. Also is there any ghosting that you noticed?



You are kidding right?


----------



## robotsmani (Sep 20, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Congrats. Just pics won't do. We want a full blown review.



Sure. I will do the review, but let me use it for one week 



gargdada said:


> @robotsmani - try not to play with the brightness, contrast n color settings.. it would be a real pain to re calibrate them properly (if there is not reset to default option)
> 
> i m myself looking for the same monitor.. price quoted to me is 15.2k (final price).. but its not available for 10 days atleast. Tried asus sales in delhi and mumbai. its not available with any



i just reduced contrast and brightness to 50 as it was 100 and it is straining my eyes.

In here bangalore i didn't get the monitor anywhere else and aashirwaad is having only one stock with him.



gamekraze said:


> Let me know if it has bad bleeding problems.. or is it hardly noticeable. Also is there any ghosting that you noticed?



No bleeding. No Ghosting.


----------



## gamekraze (Sep 20, 2011)

Thats good to hear


----------



## ashintomson (Sep 20, 2011)

@robotsmani - congrats man .... post some pics ... pls .....


----------



## robotsmani (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi All,

Actually i want to do a complete review for this monitor. For that i want to use it for a month and play some games and see for the ghosting. i was waiting for my GPU and the Games.

BUT i getting PMs asking about the backlight bleeding issue. So i rushed to write this post to help people whose planning to buy this monitor.

This monitor is having backlight bleeding issue.

Using this monitor for first 2weeks i have not noticed any bleeding. After that i started seeing the bleeding happening corners(left bottom & right top). 

Actually when i switch on the monitor, this bleeding is not noticeable. After two or three hours of usage it starts. 

I asked the dealer about this. He has given the Rashi perpherals no. I have not talked to those people, because i am going on vacation next week. Also i am worrying that if they do RMA or not. if they do also i am not sure how long it will take. So i am thinking to start the RMA process after diwali.

What you people think? 

Other than the bleeding everything else is great. i am still loving it  

*
NOTE: Before buying this monitor please check it thoroughly *


----------



## mrcool63 (Oct 20, 2011)

i was planning to buy this but it cant be found anywhere.. 

The shop people call it 'kohinoor ka heera'
It disappears faster than it appears apparently.. very hard to find..
actually even the dell suffered from backlight bleed in the initial issues.. is it that bad in this?


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 20, 2011)

IPS panels are prone to Bleed..


----------



## Sarath (Oct 20, 2011)

Luckily my IPS is yet to bleed.


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 20, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Luckily my IPS is yet to bleed.



Then u are one of the lucky few..


----------



## rahul2002 (Oct 21, 2011)

planning to buy u2311h.....have displayport in my GPU card!!! can anyone tell me where i can buy displayport cable ???


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 21, 2011)

^^Go for Asus PA238Q..


----------



## rahul2002 (Oct 21, 2011)

^^ budget is 14k....sooo cant afford the asus one!!!!


----------

